# Gaggia Classic Newbie!



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello All,

After having my DeLonghi EC330 die on my I decided to take the plunge and get a Gaggia Classic after hearing all of the great reviews, so I managed to get one second hand and its all standard without any mods.

I have some questions, I know a lot of people advise getting a grinder put I've been using Pact coffee for a while and had some great espressos with my delonghi, so am currently using a pre-ground fine grind from them.

1. I've read that the single shot filter basket isnt great and i've noticed I get a better shot when I use the double filter basket, are there better baskets I can get for single espresso shots?

2. with my delonghi single shots used to take around 14 seconds to extract and doubles 22 seconds, i've been timing the double shot today and it seems pretty fast at around 15 secs and im guessing it should take longer? im using 2 of these 2oz shit glasses to extract the shots into.

3. Tamping - I know i need to get a better tamper than the crappy plastic one that comes with the gaggia but should i still be tamping with around 30lb's of pressure when using pre-ground coffee?

Any help and or pointers would be greatly appreciated 

Pav


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi and welcome.

Are you using the pressurised basket which comes with the Classic? (with the black plastic thing in them). If so ditch it and get a non pressurised type. I've never got on with the single basket on my machine and just stick to pulling doubles.

I aim for a 30 second shot from 18g of coffee to give me around 32g of espresso. Not sure if this is the "perfect" ratio but it passes the taste test.

This sticky post here answers most of your questions better than I ever will.

http:// http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3858

You will need a grinder..

Have fun


----------



## napalmgram (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,

As another Gaggia newbie (2 weeks!), I had the same fun with the supplied basket. Replaced it 2 days in with one of these - http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html - and it's made the whole thing so much easier (still a way to go though). Was great to finally though that plastic thing in the bin, was getting fed up of pulling it out of the compost bin after knocking out the used coffee

I'm going for ~27g of coffee in ~30s from 17g of coffee. Seems to give me a good starting point, and once I've got it consistent I'll start playing with the options.

And I'm still tamping with the plastic thing as 'Santa' has something better for me, not sure on the force I'm putting in though.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

napalmgram said:


> Hi,
> 
> As another Gaggia newbie (2 weeks!), I had the same fun with the supplied basket. Replaced it 2 days in with one of these - http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html - and it's made the whole thing so much easier (still a way to go though). Was great to finally though that plastic thing in the bin, was getting fed up of pulling it out of the compost bin after knocking out the used coffee
> 
> ...


Yep thats the basket I have it works well and its suprisingly easy to empty out the used coffee afterwards too.

I take it you are grinding your own beans? are you filling the basket up to the top and/or using the black plastic measuring scoop I might have to try and work out how much 18g of coffee is in terms of scoops!

my shots are still only taking 13 seconds to draw which seems very fast.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You need to invest in a set of scales and start weighing your coffee in and out, do this for a little while and you will start to get better shots coming out.

What tamper are you using?


----------



## napalmgram (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, I'm grinding my own, using a Eureka Mignon (also a new toy, so no guarantee I'm using that properly either).

I got a cheap set of scales off of ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170618567377 -, I grind into a seperate pot so I can break up the clumps, then I fill the basket/portafilter combo while it's balanced on the scales (one of my espresso cups under the handle keeps it stable). Then I put the scales under the cup while pulling the shot to keep an eye on the weight.

I'm not an expert (one will pass by soon I'm sure), but yes 13s does sound very quick (I'm aiming for about ~26s, which I read around here somewhere). As you're using pre ground I guess the only thing you can do is to tamp a bit harder?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just spotted you are using the plastic thing, ditch it fast.

If you dont want to spend a lot then have a look at this one, does a job!

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/58MMCONVEXCOFFEETAMPER-RED.html


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

i'd advise getting an 18g VST basket, well worth the money and you'll only want to upgrade to a VST or IMS after a short time on the forum anyway.

scales are a must : 0.01g resolution ones are perfect.

get a decent tamper if you're relying on the horrid plastic one that comes with the Classic. and a tamping mat to go with it.

grinderwise you want to spend as much money as you can get away with and forget about using pre-ground stuff as you'll get significantly better shots out of freshly ground (by you) beans. check the for sale section on here as bargains all the time (even if i did get my Mazzer Mini off fleabay).

only had my classic/mini setup about 6 weeks but already pulling great tasting and consistent shots with very little effort thanks to advice on this forum (and from friends)

good luck with it!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> You need to invest in a set of scales and start weighing your coffee in and out, do this for a little while and you will start to get better shots coming out.
> 
> What tamper are you using?


I have some good electric scales so will use that so the consensus is 18g of coffee for a double shot?

Will do this next time and report back, i'm using the crappy black plastic tamper but will be purchasing a proper one from happy donkey!

and i'm also planning on getting a rhino hand grinder to start with too


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

To be honest your gonna struggle with the tamper, you really need to get a decent one, i used the plastic one for a few weeks and it really did throw the timing out as you just cant get a consistent tamp with it.

18g is fine but dont be rigid in your dosing, try 18g and aim for 30g out and have a taste, then adjust as you think it needs.

There is no real rule, just play around and make notes, and see what works for you.

Would suggest getting at least 500g of the same bean to play with also.

Enjoy it most of all.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> To be honest your gonna struggle with the tamper, you really need to get a decent one, i used the plastic one for a few weeks and it really did throw the timing out as you just cant get a consistent tamp with it.
> 
> 18g is fine but dont be rigid in your dosing, try 18g and aim for 30g out and have a taste, then adjust as you think it needs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice will this tamper suffice or do i need a 58mm one? and do i still need to tamp hard with pre-ground coffee?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Go for a 58mm one, 57mm will leave to big a gap round the edge.

Yes you need to tamp firmly (Not hard) with pre-ground, ideally pick up some fresh beans direct from a roaster, plenty of them on here if you check the beans section, pre-ground will not give great results, will pour quicker and have less crema, plus it will be shit tasting!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Go for a 58mm one, 57mm will leave to big a gap round the edge.
> 
> Yes you need to tamp firmly (Not hard) with pre-ground, ideally pick up some fresh beans direct from a roaster, plenty of them on here if you check the beans section, pre-ground will not give great results, will pour quicker and have less crema, plus it will be shit tasting!


Thanks for the info although the pre-ground i'm using is from pact which was ground a week ago but i appreciate for the best ground and pulled straight away will give the best results.


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

Breezy said:


> Thanks for the info although the pre-ground i'm using is from pact which was ground a week ago but i appreciate for the best ground and pulled straight away will give the best results.


I'm very impressed that anybody can get anything resembling a sensible pull time with pre-ground....I feel that I have to vary my grind with different BEANS yet alone using pre-ground. Dunno how you manage it.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

peterj said:


> I'm very impressed that anybody can get anything resembling a sensible pull time with pre-ground....I feel that I have to vary my grind with different BEANS yet alone using pre-ground. Dunno how you manage it.


After reading lots of posts i've got a hand grinder on the way although the pre-ground doesnt stay fresh for very long!

its not tasting as great now and even when using 18g of pre-ground the extraction time is pretty fast at around 14 seconds, i'm assuming this is becuase im using pre-ground?

am also finding sometimes that the coffee puck is sticking to the shower screen when removing the portafilter?

im hoping i'll get much better results when my grinder arrives!


----------



## napalmgram (Apr 29, 2014)

If you lock the loaded portafilter in, and then remove it without pulling a shot, do you have a dent in the top of your coffee?


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

napalmgram said:


> If you lock the loaded portafilter in, and then remove it without pulling a shot, do you have a dent in the top of your coffee?


I will check although once tamped the coffee isnt really near the top of the porterfilter, could my quick extraction times be due to using the pre-ground?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would say so yes, but could be the particle size also, or your not tamping firmly enough.

The quicker you ditch the pre-ground and get a decent tamper, the quicker you will be getting better shots = better tasting coffee!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Breezy said:


> I will check although once tamped the coffee isnt really near the top of the porterfilter, could my quick extraction times be due to using the pre-ground?


Yes its more than likely stale and Its not the correct grind size to achieve decent extractions


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Grab a 1kg bag from somewhere like Rave - you'll get through that in no time as you learn and practise.

Did I read above that you rest the portafilter handle on a glass and the other side on the scale to weigh the dose ?! This wont give an accurate reading as the glass will take a good chunk of the weight - so you are probably overdosing. I use a VST basket and just fill it to the top, level off and then tamp. Its an 18g basket, and doing it by eye that way gives a very accurate dose (within 0.5g or so - but that's good enough for me without being hideously anal).

I aim for 18->38g in 25-30s.

I see that Rave recommend 20->42g in their 'recipes' - I like the taste that the >1:2 ratio gives.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

gingerneil said:


> Grab a 1kg bag from somewhere like Rave - you'll get through that in no time as you learn and practise.
> 
> Did I read above that you rest the portafilter handle on a glass and the other side on the scale to weigh the dose ?! This wont give an accurate reading as the glass will take a good chunk of the weight - so you are probably overdosing. I use a VST basket and just fill it to the top, level off and then tamp. Its an 18g basket, and doing it by eye that way gives a very accurate dose (within 0.5g or so - but that's good enough for me without being hideously anal).
> 
> ...


I've just been putting the double filter basket on the scales and adding in the coffee, just over 2 scoops using the black plastic scoop that came with the classic but i think the coffee im using has definatley goen stale so once i get my rhino grinder and some actual beans and a proper tamper hopefully I can get some better results!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Breezy said:


> I've just been putting the double filter basket on the scales and adding in the coffee, just over 2 scoops using the black plastic scoop that came with the classic but i think the coffee im using has definatley goen stale so once i get my rhino grinder and some actual beans and a proper tamper hopefully I can get some better results!


I wouldn't buy 1kg as pre ground , it stales quick, really quick

Ratios expressed are based on being able to adjust the grind size to achieve and extraction or weight in a given time and deliver something tasty

Pre ground you can't adjust the grind size


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Still waiting for my grinder to arrive and had some medium fine ground coffee arrive from pact for my stovetop which was pretty good through I'd give this a go in the gaggia and the extraction time for quicker 9 seconds for 2 oz!

has anyone else had these kind of extraction times using pre ground around 10-14 seconds? Is this to be expected?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Breezy said:


> Still waiting for my grinder to arrive and had some medium fine ground coffee arrive from pact for my stovetop which was pretty good through I'd give this a go in the gaggia and the extraction time for quicker 9 seconds for 2 oz!
> 
> has anyone else had these kind of extraction times using pre ground around 10-14 seconds? Is this to be expected?


Yes pre ground is like that for espresso , been there , felt your pain ....

Your only option are up the dose a bit and tap like a boss to slow the extraction down a bit , but probably wont improve the taste much coz.......

Coffee will be staling as we speak = quicker extractions

Pre ground wont be the right particle size for your dose for espresso ...

Have you done the OPV mod for he classic yet ( do search on here ) , your probably using pre ground , in a non pressurised basket at 15 bar .

Pre ground will work better with the pressurised basket that the machine probably had to start with


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes makes sense I did think doing the ovp mod would help but I will wait and see how I get on with my hand grinder in the meantime I guess using the stovetop moka is a better alyernative.

And my old delonghi ec330 had the pressurised baskets and extraction would be around 23 seconds for a double so basically you will only get decent shots with the gaggia by grinding yourself


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

Breezy said:


> Yes makes sense I did think doing the ovp mod would help but I will wait and see how I get on with my hand grinder in the meantime I guess using the stovetop moka is a better alyernative.
> 
> And my old delonghi ec330 had the pressurised baskets and extraction would be around 23 seconds for a double so basically you will only get decent shots with the gaggia by grinding yourself


If you want to get proper extraction times etc you are going to have to adjust your pressure with the "OPV mod" (it's an adjustment not a mod at all). My machine was pushing 15 bar...that's a a LOT higher pressure than you need for making espresso the "normal" way...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Before even touching the OPV wait until the grinder arrives and you dial it in. Changing too many variables will lead to tears

Do you have a real tamper as well? (the plastic ones that ship with the machine are not fit for purpose)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Saw a vid on youtube for the opv mod, is it just a turn and a quarter? or would you need a portafilter with a gauge on it?

Just asking as I might be getting a classic soon and my grinder should turn up in the meantime (got to get used to that first so will asking questions on another grinder related thread).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Saw a vid on youtube for the opv mod, is it just a turn and a quarter? or would you need a portafilter with a gauge on it?
> 
> Just asking as I might be getting a classic soon and my grinder should turn up in the meantime (got to get used to that first so will asking questions on another grinder related thread).


Get a PF with a gauge on it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get a PF with a gauge on it


Silly question really...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Silly question really...


There was a thread somewhere on here, a fauve was going round , have a look at that


----------

